# BTS - Sun 22 May 2011



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

55 days to go!
What is on everyones list?
What are people expecting? new species? new stands? 
:mf_dribble:


*The 26th BTS Annual Exhibition

* * To be held at 
*The Coseley School
Henne Drive
Off Ivyhouse Lane
Coseley
West Midlands
WV14 9JW. 
On
*Sunday 22nd May 2011


* Open to the public at 11.00am
Entrance fee £4.00 Adults non members
£3.00 BTS Members (show membership card)
£3.00 Children​


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I've got a long list of what I want, I'm so excited. :mf_dribble:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I've got a long list of what I want, I'm so excited. :mf_dribble:


Same! Looking to start up my collection again, anything of the below i would be happy with:
Avic: Laeta, SP Kwit. river, Versi.
Brachy: Smithi, Bohemi, Emilia.
Peocilotheria: Murnius, Rufliata,Regalis
L.violaceopes 
Blue cobalt, several Baboons, 
And of course, a Chilean Rose :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I've got a long list of what I want, I'm so excited. :mf_dribble:


Same here, but I think I'll probably stick to one poeci, perhaps a singapore blue, and perhaps a brachy or something. We have space issues now until we move :'(


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> Same! Looking to start up my collection again, anything of the below i would be happy with:
> Avic: Laeta, SP Kwit. river, Versi.
> Brachy: Smithi, Bohemi, Emilia.
> Peocilotheria: Murnius, Rufliata,Regalis
> ...


Ah awesome, I'm looking at getting loads.  But I'm only looking for slings, I like to watch them grow, and it means I can fit more in.  I'm looking mainly for avics and Brachys. 



guruphil said:


> Same here, but I think I'll probably stick to one poeci, perhaps a singapore blue, and perhaps a brachy or something. We have space issues now until we move :'(


Aww that's a shame, I'm running out of space as well, they all keep growing. :whip:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Ah awesome, I'm looking at getting loads.  But I'm only looking for slings, I like to watch them grow, and it means I can fit more in.  I'm looking mainly for avics and Brachys.


Haha good thinking, i have quite a lot of space at the moment, so i'm after adults, juveniles at the smallest but several of the species i'll be lucky to get at all so a sling or two wouldn't be bad :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> Haha good thinking, i have quite a lot of space at the moment, so i'm after adults, juveniles at the smallest but several of the species i'll be lucky to get at all so a sling or two wouldn't be bad :flrt:


Haha well it's ok for some.  I'm going to need to put up another shelf before BTS, make sure I have enough room for them all.


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Haha well it's ok for some.  I'm going to need to put up another shelf before BTS, make sure I have enough room for them all.


Our biggest 'problem' is that the room with the T's in is also the guest room/study, so we need to make sure we have enough shelf space elsewhere in the house for when arachnophobes stay. (Generally we move them into the main bedroom then!)


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

guruphil said:


> Our biggest 'problem' is that the room with the T's in is also the guest room/study, so we need to make sure we have enough shelf space elsewhere in the house for when arachnophobes stay. (Generally we move them into the main bedroom then!)


Haha, yeah all of ours are in our room, there is literally no space at all, it's nuts. It's a small box room and there's a doble bed, Tv, all our consoles, a shelf stack and like 4 shelves, we're going to have to make room for more. His mum is scared of them so the bugs aren't allowed to live anywhere else. :lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Haha well it's ok for some.  I'm going to need to put up another shelf before BTS, make sure I have enough room for them all.


:lol2: It's mainly due to me selling everything for a while, :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> :lol2: It's mainly due to me selling everything for a while, :2thumb:


Haha that always works to make space.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Haha that always works to make space.


Wont be much space left come may : victory: :lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cant wait got table booked and sorting out what im taking should have pokies obts tubs chillie plants asweelll!

Harry


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

I will be there this year, (missed last years show) not really got any specific spiders/ inverts listed down to buy yet though


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm after Pampho's, Chilobrachys, Pokies, Phormictopus, true's, and anything else I fancy.
Should be fun this year, Ill be at the front of the queue again.


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

Im saving already after sooo many ts still. Cant wait see you all ther


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

For the people who don't know the regulars here, is it worth arranging something to identify RFUK members?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> For the people who don't know the regulars here, is it worth arranging something to identify RFUK members?


We said this last year, but not many people wore anything to identify themselves, I did see a few from ukmf though.
I suppose we could try again.


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmmm like wot? Any ideas??


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

This will be my first one and Im quite looking forward to it. Im particularly looking at getting a B. Smithi.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll be easy to spot, bright blonde hair and loads of make up. :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Ah awesome, I'm looking at getting loads.  But I'm only looking for slings, I like to watch them grow, and it means I can fit more in.  I'm looking mainly for avics and Brachys.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's a shame, I'm running out of space as well, they all keep growing. :whip:


if you're after any avics, i'd suggest juvs rather than slings, as avic slings are delicate & sometimes die suddenly. also, you may get a sexed one if it's a juv or sub-adult.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> if you're after any avics, i'd suggest juvs rather than slings, as avic slings are delicate & sometimes die suddenly. also, you may get a sexed one if it's a juv or sub-adult.


I know, I've got a sling already.  I'd rather get slings, I've done ok so far with it. Not too sure about how it's going to get on with my uncle though. :blush:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

im not going, who would want to go anyway


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I know, I've got a sling already.  I'd rather get slings, I've done ok so far with it. Not too sure about how it's going to get on with my uncle though. :blush:


but with a juv, not only will it be tougher, you could get a sexed one- remember, avic males mature quick & die soon after.


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

If I manage to go I'd like to find some possible breeding groups of something interesting. One of the lesser available Brachys maybe (klaasi, albiceps, auratum preferably) or any Pamphos or Theraphosa's or maybe some MMs to match some of my adult females. We'll have to see. I'm in a breeding mood, watch out ladies  LOL


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

I will have a lable on my table might make a top so you can find me but tbh i think i will be the only 13 year old with a table so yh if you spot me please come say hi i will be getting there very early to setup around 8-9 doors dont open to puplic till 11 so yer fun 

Harry


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> I will have a lable on my table might make a top so you can find me but tbh i think i will be the only 13 year old with a table so yh if you spot me please come say hi i will be getting there very early to setup around 8-9 doors dont open to puplic till 11 so yer fun
> 
> Harry


Dude, you should be in bed. Good luck with your sales.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Aha i now can't sleep got huge cold and all i can heer is crickets cherping lol im gunna try get some sleeep night all


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> but with a juv, not only will it be tougher, you could get a sexed one- remember, avic males mature quick & die soon after.


I'll see how much they are, I'm low on funds. :blush: I'd obviously prefer a juvie, but I just can't afford them. :blush: I might get one, and then some Brachys, I can imagine me spending my life savings, I just want everything when I'm there. :lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

hazza12 said:


> I will have a lable on my table might make a top so you can find me but tbh i think i will be the only 13 year old with a table so yh if you spot me please come say hi i will be getting there very early to setup around 8-9 doors dont open to puplic till 11 so yer fun
> 
> Harry


Whats gonna be on your table dude? i'll come over if i get time :lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Pokies obts sweet jars suntigers chillie plants and i might sell my stag beatle and guys there all in a tub theres.millipedes and roaches in with him aswell might have.few other bits


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Not sure what we will be getting as i got most of what i wanted at SEAS. Might let the other half buy himself a P.met as he really wants one lol. Got a lot happening before the BTS with baby due etc.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

hazza12 said:


> Pokies obts sweet jars suntigers chillie plants and i might sell my stag beatle and guys there all in a tub theres.millipedes and roaches in with him aswell might have.few other bits


Which Peociltotheria species? I'm after a decent sized Regalis, and a small group of Ornata (communal)

Could you PM me the prices please? : victory:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

a long shot here, but does anyone know of any poecilotheria hanumavilasumica that will be at the show? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> a long shot here, but does anyone know of any poecilotheria hanumavilasumica that will be at the show? :mf_dribble:


Seeing as the BTS has an sales ban on them I think not.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Seeing as the BTS has an sales ban on them I think not.


Aaah, didn't realise. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Got to work someones got to keep the Pork going on your plates :2thumb:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

An ornata communal? I heard they like to eat each other!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> An ornata communal? I heard they like to eat each other!


Rufiliatus do too, its luck of the draw with Poecilotheria communities really.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never had a rufilata, I might have to get one of those at the show.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Seeing as the BTS has an sales ban on them I think not.



A ban on that species? What happened in the past?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> A ban on that species? What happened in the past?


read all about it here
The B.T.S Tarantula Community Board


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm after A.versicolor and Eupalaestrus weijenberghi.
and some tanks and bits.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> read all about it here
> The B.T.S Tarantula Community Board



Thats a pity. It says i dont have sufficient privileges so i cant access it :lol2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Wouldn't mind picking up an ornata, rufilata, subfusca or metallica while I'm there if the price is right. Failing that it'll probably just be run-of-the-mill species. Need a couple of MMs so might find some there.


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

guys i should be doing a table , will be selling mostly wierd and wonderful stick insects , but will also have assassin bugs , deep box frames for mounting dead insects, maybe some horsehead grasshoppers , please do say hi , i will try and get a t-shirt printed but if i dont just look for someone with 5 lip piercings and a bull ring in his septum lol


----------



## Furrtiv (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm really hoping to go, it will be my first and I'd like to get hold of another T, preferably a b. verdezi.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't see_ P. hanumavilasumica _not being on sale at the BTS as a biggy there are many other Indian species that were exported without the Indian gov's say so to pick from :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mark Lynes (Dec 7, 2010)

Oderus said:


> I don't see_ P. hanumavilasumica _not being on sale at the BTS as a biggy there are many other Indian species that were exported without the Indian gov's say so to pick from :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If you want _*P. hanumavilasumica* just go to Hamm or contact Thorsten Kroes. The BTS ban is frankly beyond me, however I don't want to take the thread off at a tangent so probably better leave it there

Mark
_


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mark Lynes said:


> If you want _*P. hanumavilasumica* just go to Hamm or contact Thorsten Kroes. The BTS ban is frankly beyond me, however I don't want to take the thread off at a tangent so probably better leave it there_
> 
> _Mark_


^^ This ^^ or just get youself a nice 'P.fasciata' and pretend it's 'P.hanumavilasumica'...... and hey presto you'll never know the difference!
-P


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

i cant wait lol guna have to find a shopping trolly first tho


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i cant wait lol guna have to find a shopping trolly first tho



I have one in my garden:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

hazza12 said:


> I have one in my garden:whistling2: :lol2:



lol can i borrow it or rent it £50 for 1 day lol lol :2thumb:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

This sounds like a good deal we do a 50/50 on ofspring yer?..,


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

t P. hanumavilasumica is a very indangered sp they are illegal to get from the wild for a reson there home is getting chopped down imo they should be left to the bts who have a santuwery "sp" in India trying to help them 

Harry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

can eny one pm me the details about were the show show will be held 

post code 
adress 
location 

and how much to get in 


pm me if eny one can please 

regards matt


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> can eny one pm me the details about were the show show will be held
> 
> post code
> adress
> ...


 
It's all on the BTS site mate.
-P


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> t P. hanumavilasumica is a very indangered sp they are illegal to get from the wild for a reson there home is getting chopped down imo they should be left to the bts who have a santuwery "sp" in India trying to help them
> 
> Harry




What and the other pokies arent


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> It's all on the BTS site mate.
> -P


is this it ? 

To be held at 
The Coseley School
Henne Drive
Off Ivyhouse Lane
Coseley
West Midlands
WV14 9JW. 
On
Sunday 22nd May 2011
(Confirmed date)
Open to the public at 11.00am
Entrance fee £4.00 Adults non members
£3.00 BTS Members (show membership card)
£3.00 Children


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Thats the one


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> Thats the one


isnt it small tho i though i went there when bugfest was on ?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

hazza12 said:


> t P. hanumavilasumica is a very indangered sp they are illegal to get from the wild for a reson there home is getting chopped down imo they should be left to the bts who have a santuwery "sp" in India trying to help them
> 
> Harry


Its worth reading up on this species to get a clear understanding of the situation and why the BTS put a ban on advertising these in the classifieds and selling at the show.

The BTS attempted to create a sanctuary for this species in what was already a religious compound. However the BTS was viewed as part of the exotic traders/collectors by the Indian authorities and so the sanctuary fell through. To distance itself from the accusations the BTS decided to restrict sales of this species where it could. It didnt ban sales elsewhere, but it did suggest that others might follow, in a bid to limit the poaching of the species. A number of forums followed suit. That's my understanding of BTS position, but I'm willing to be corrected on it.

Its felt that purchasing slings of this species, especially at inflated prices, is directly supporting recent poaching. Whilst we could argue that all species have been poached at some point that would be making an assumption that permission wasnt given to the collectors. It would also be dismissing the argument of sustainable supply against threatened species.

If you do decide to purchase these, from any source, I strongly suggest you read how to determine hanumavilasumica from fasciata because the difference between the 2 is very hard to determine.

I hope that helps to explain, but as I suggest its worth reading up to determine your own interpretation.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> isnt it small tho i though i went there when bugfest was on ?


Bugfest is held in Yeovil, Summerset.

Its a completely different show and vene. BTS is held in the Coseley School gym hall and the two adjacent halls. At a guess I'd say its at least 10 times bigger.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Bugfest is held in Yeovil, Summerset.
> 
> Its a completely different show and vene. BTS is held in the Coseley School gym hall and the two adjacent halls. At a guess I'd say its at least 10 times bigger.


o sorry didnt know that lol i thought it was held in same place my bad lol


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm just going for a laugh and meeting some people. And If i got extra money, i will get some more balfouri's or a I.Mira


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

so whats the prices for the show do i need to be a member????


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Do i have to be a member to go, and where is this show.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

jambo1984 said:


> so whats the prices for the show do i need to be a member????





aaronsweeting said:


> Do i have to be a member to go, and where is this show.



You do not have to be a member of the BTS to attend (but if you aint why not ? )
Price is £4.00 adults and £3.00 children on the door. 
Doors open at 11am but I would suggest to get there early 
Location is at Coseley, West Midlands WV14 9JW 

Well worth the trip up, bring lots and lots of money cos you will see more spiders and other inverts in one place than you will have seen in your entire life. I have read somewhere that it was estimated that there was over 30,000 spiders at one of the previous shows :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

I ain't a member because Ive only just got the missus to let me have a t


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

BTS show is well worth a trip for..............I have been many times but this year I might have to miss it due to a work commitment............... still in a quandary........... do I go ...........or do I work ????????


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Whats the date of the show?


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

Im still quite new to Ts so Im not a member, but I will probably join up on the day.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

geeez, the next person that asks where, when or how gets a whacking with some limp lettuce!

Details here: British Tarantula Society - BTS Exhibition


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> geeez, the next person that asks where, when or how gets a whacking with some limp lettuce!
> 
> Details here: British Tarantula Society - BTS Exhibition


:lol2: i am sooooo tempted

do a sticky wi the details Pete....there's no excuse then :2thumb:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

48 DAYS!!!!
Can't wait going to be great day even if I have to get up around 6  
got everything sorted now just letting the days roll by  

Harry


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

AZUK said:


> BTS show is well worth a trip for..............I have been many times but this year I might have to miss it due to a work commitment............... still in a quandary........... do I go ...........or do I work ????????


Defenetly go!! You can always work anuther day?... Lol just call in sick?


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm hoping to go along now

Although its a very long way from me. 6 hours on the train to get to One place that I will stay at then 3 hours on a train from there to Coseley :censor:

Jeeees!!!:gasp:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

hazza12 said:


> Defenetly go!! You can always work anuther day?... Lol just call in sick?


I am my own Boss.................. I think I might suspect somethings up :lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

AZUK said:


> I am my own Boss.................. I think I might suspect somethings up :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

DETAILS OF WHERE,WHEN, HOW, WHY, WHAT... are on the first page courtesy of Poxicator


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

AZUK said:


> I am my own Boss.................. I think I might suspect somethings up :lol2:












that is all.....


----------



## antmac (Jan 28, 2009)

are the scorps cheaper than normal at the bts?

and are there unusual ones there too?


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Not sure what we will be getting as i got most of what i wanted at SEAS. Might let the other half buy himself a P.met as he really wants one lol. Got a lot happening before the BTS with baby due etc.


 Oh so I'm not the only one who had money streaming out the purse at SEAS? :lol2:

I wish I could go to this but way to far and I have literally no money for bugs ATM


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

it's a week after my 21st :flrt:

soooo

Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies<3


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> it's a week after my 21st :flrt:
> 
> soooo
> 
> Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies Pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies pokies<3


Pokies for the win! What do you have in mind?


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

guruphil said:


> Pokies for the win! What do you have in mind?


I NEED a regalis (had to sell my big girl last year  ). A subfusca juvie if I can find one :flrt: tigrinawesseli if I can find one.....failing that, anything that isnt an ornata or a miranda (I already have those <3)


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

FORMOSA- Stunning, not expensive when it comes to pokies, reasonable size! get a Formosa!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Have to admit formosas are great after all I have 6 ..... I will be prowling for pokies but will be before you lot get in then if there's any bargins they will be mine mwhahahahahahahahahah :whistling2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

hazza12 said:


> Have to admit formosas are great after all I have 6 ..... I will be prowling for pokies but will be before you lot get in then if there's any bargins they will be mine mwhahahahahahahahahah :whistling2:


Besides the two i'm possibly having off you, which other species will you have available mate?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I have some free equipment for anyone that needs it, I'm in Stevenage, Herts. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/675336-free-tarantula-equipment.html


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Just read the thread, ignore me PM Jamie


----------



## Mark Lynes (Dec 7, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> t P. hanumavilasumica is a very indangered sp they are illegal to get from the wild for a reson there home is getting chopped down imo they should be left to the bts who have a santuwery "sp" in India trying to help them
> 
> Harry


P smithi is even more endangered and yet I'm not aware of anyone suggesting the sale of this species should be banned. Indeed, one prominent enthusiast has actually suggested taking them all into captivity in order to save the species; much as was done with California Condor



Poxicator said:


> Its worth reading up on this species to get a clear understanding of the situation and why the BTS put a ban on advertising these in the classifieds and selling at the show.
> 
> The BTS attempted to create a sanctuary for this species in what was already a religious compound. However the BTS was viewed as part of the exotic traders/collectors by the Indian authorities and so the sanctuary fell through. To distance itself from the accusations the BTS decided to restrict sales of this species where it could. It didnt ban sales elsewhere, but it did suggest that others might follow, in a bid to limit the poaching of the species. A number of forums followed suit. That's my understanding of BTS position, but I'm willing to be corrected on it.
> 
> ...


I am well aware of the reasons for the ban, it's simply that I do not believe they hold water. 

It is surely disingenuous to suggest permission has been granted for the collection of many species and yet trade in them is not banned - B baumgarteni and T stirmi are just two which spring to mind.

*if* it is the case (and it is surely a big if)the species is restricted to the one religious compound, then the case for collecting a few specimens in order to promulgate a viable captive population is surely compelling. Natural, and not so natural, disasters have done for more than one animal or plant species

Perhaps if forums were filled with discussions regarding reintroductions, translocations, wild population studies and such like societies such as the BTS might be taken more seriously. Instead we have forums filled with wants and must have's; no-one bats an eyelid over the use of peat as a substrate. The Hardy Orchid Society - Welcome to The Hardy Orchid Society home page - is a similar society to the BTS and yet manages very successfully to combine the interests of both those interested in the wild study of orchids and the growers. It does so, at least in part, not by banning but by engaging in debate and discussion, publishing detailed research and involving itself directly in conservation activities. Its views are taken seriously by conservation authorities as a consequence

Apologies if I have taken this thread off at a tangent, I said I would not, however felt I had to respond. The moderators may wish to move this aspect of the thread 

Bans simply do not work, if anything they simply fuel demand

Mark


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> I NEED a regalis (had to sell my big girl last year  ). A subfusca juvie if I can find one :flrt: tigrinawesseli if I can find one.....failing that, anything that isnt an ornata or a miranda (I already have those <3)


Just bought a subfusca juvi from bigevo121, and a miranda, as my regalis and striata from SEAS both decided to moult out in last week and they're both males.. Michael Scheller will have both high and lowland subfuscas available I suspect.

I'm tempted by a formosa or a metallica, or a singapore blue. I've not yet worked out the 'major' differences really between the tigrinawesseli and a regalis, apart from the underside of the abdomen.. But I've not seen a mature/large juvi tigrinawesseli in the flesh..


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark Lynes said:


> P smithi is even more endangered and yet I'm not aware of anyone suggesting the sale of this species should be banned. Indeed, one prominent enthusiast has actually suggested taking them all into captivity in order to save the species; much as was done with California Condor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest you read again, P. hanumavilasumica is not restricted to one place, if you read the articles you'll reaslise that.
I suggest you also read the discussions within (at least) this forum on issues with peat, it has been discussed numerous times.
You shouldnt consider the wants of a hobbyist as a reflection of the aims of BTS.


----------



## Mark Lynes (Dec 7, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> I suggest you read again, P. hanumavilasumica is not restricted to one place, if you read the articles you'll reaslise that.
> I suggest you also read the discussions within (at least) this forum on issues with peat, it has been discussed numerous times.
> You shouldnt consider the wants of a hobbyist as a reflection of the aims of BTS.


If that's the case, even less reason for a ban
Maybe so, however it remains widely used and generally accepted. This is but one aspect, I could list many more
The BTS is comprised of hobbyists, how else should one consider it?

None of this explains the ban

Not trying to upset anyone, least of all you (you might start singing to me); just trying to understand something I find incomprehensible

Mark


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive explained my understanding of it above.
Why not ask the BTS, or specifically Andrew Smith for further clarification.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Besides the two i'm possibly having off you, which other species will you have available mate?


No others I dont think as want to keep some back and breed maby a ornata 

Will need to no if uou what them reserved or not soon please
Cheers
Harry


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

hazza12 said:


> No others I dont think as want to keep some back and breed maby a ornata
> 
> Will need to no if uou what them reserved or not soon please
> Cheers
> Harry


I can't say for sure yet mate, so its probably better for you to not reserve them, and if i have the money i'll let you know a few weeks before the show : victory:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

What is wrong with peat? Because it is not sustainable?


----------



## Mark Lynes (Dec 7, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Ive explained my understanding of it above.
> Why not ask the BTS, or specifically Andrew Smith for further clarification.


You did, I responded. It’s called debate. 

It’s funny isn’t it. I spend 20 years in the hobby, including a stint as a BTS committee member and still, seemingly, I don’t know what I’m talking about. Just a relief you were here to put me on the right track. Still, good job you weren’t patronising or condescending. Otherwise I might have felt obliged to respond, in kind


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the ban may have had something to do with redemption, both for the hobby as whole and on more private levels, but who really knows im just running my mouth per normal.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Stelios said:


> What is wrong with peat? Because it is not sustainable?


No, its his singing. :whistling2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Nearly time!!*

Well it's not long till bts now! So was wondering who's going and who has a table? I will be there selling a few ts 

Cheers
Harry


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

i will be there mate with a table , selling assassin bugs and stick insects


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Mark, Pete lets not go off on tangent guys, you both have masses of experience in the hobby and are both respected, share that with each other. Realistically the ban is ineffective as there are always people who will oppose such things and do as they wish. As lobbyist we all have a responsibility to ensure the survival of species that we keep. I personally like what the BTS are trying to do, I just wish they could have a wider influence. 

Anyway that aside Poss i look forward to seeing you at the BTS have you got a table??

I dont know what im looking for yet but I have a few hundred quid thats just begging to be spent lol

Harry keep up the good work its nice to see a youngster so active in our hobby


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Spiderdan24 said:


> Hmmmm like wot? Any ideas??


I recommend a neon pink tutu.......there's no way we wouldn't be recongnised as "them off of RFUK" :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

peterparker said:


> I recommend a neon pink tutu.......there's no way we wouldn't be recongnised as "them off of RFUK" :lol2:


Wassup?

Spiderman outfit at the cleaners?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Spiderman has got nuthing on a giant bannana


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Wassup?
> 
> Spiderman outfit at the cleaners?


Haa :lol2: No middle age and it won't stretch anymore :bash:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Haha I do love this forum lol  I am looking for a E. Murinus and some phampho's


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

im going to see how much it will cost me to make a t-shirt with a few of my ts on then my forum name acros it

Harry


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> im going to see how much it will cost me to make a t-shirt with a few of my ts on then my forum name acros it
> 
> Harry


Have a look on the well known auction site and you can get t-shirt transfer sheets, you get them for either white or black shirts and you print whatever design you want via your pc, print it out and iron it on, bob's your uncle - custom made t-shirts :lol2: we wanna see pics for those of us that can't make show :2thumb:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

peterparker said:


> Have a look on the well known auction site and you can get t-shirt transfer sheets, you get them for either white or black shirts and you print whatever design you want via your pc, print it out and iron it on, bob's your uncle - custom made t-shirts :lol2: we wanna see pics for those of us that can't make show :2thumb:


win.... if that falls throw then i think theres a shop in town that does it for a fiver 
i will take some pics if i can as i will be there in the morning setting up


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

hazza12 said:


> im going to see how much it will cost me to make a t-shirt with a few of my ts on then my forum name acros it
> 
> Harry


Or a sign on your table saying 'Hazza's Table' ?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

BTS will be a sad day lol. Its when a lot of my grammies go to make room for other breeding projects


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Not looking for anything specific - more of a social thing for me this time as I'm absolutely poor as anything. Looking forward to familiar and new faces  I'll be staying up there overnight if any drinks are being organised?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Im at Oldbury on Saturday night, where are you staying?
Hoping to grab a few beers


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm staying in Dudley on Saturday night, don't know if that's anywhere near?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

You can get a bus to oldbury from Dudley, are you staying at the famous Station Hotel, Bam?


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I stayed around the corner to the venue last year and found it to be quite a rough area after dark


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Not sure where I'll be staying - will look closer to the time, but definitely would like a few drinkies :-D


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> You can get a bus to oldbury from Dudley, are you staying at the famous Station Hotel, Bam?


No I'm staying in a cheap crappy one. :blush:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> BTS will be a sad day lol. Its when a lot of my grammies go to make room for other breeding projects


aWWW........got any mollicoma?


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

£48.00 for me to get there and back.

Then it would cost another £20-£30 for place to stay for the night.

Then £30 for possible drinking sesh.

£10 for food. 

BTS entry fee


Looks like i can't go. And that's without buying any tarantula's!


Student life? Oh it sucks!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

empirecook said:


> £48.00 for me to get there and back.
> 
> Then it would cost another £20-£30 for place to stay for the night.
> 
> ...


You need to find yourself a boyfriend that will pay, it's worked for me. :whistling2:

It's going to cost be about £70x2 for the train, £40 for the place to stay and we'll no doubt go out for a meal. I paid for the hotel, that will be it. :whistling2:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

everyone can stay at mine, i only live a few miles away and im sure my parents wont mind :lol2: im hoping to have a bit more work so i can get a few more ts, i may have my eye out for some communal ts.


----------



## gerrad1973 (Apr 11, 2011)

Im lucky enough to live within 30 minutes drive and i work not far from there.......Not the best area and i bet this is the only business any local hotels get all year!

I have a completion date for a new house but its after the show - shame as i would have had a few spare bedrooms!!

It will be my first show....Im looking for a p.metallica as discussed on the other thread.....or possibly a regalis.....


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

I will be there as usual... will most deffo be having a few pints on the Saturday night!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Rikimaku666 said:


> I will be there as usual... will most deffo be having a few pints on the Saturday night!


You going to have a table ?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

alspider said:


> everyone can stay at mine, i only live a few miles away and im sure my parents wont mind :lol2: im hoping to have a bit more work so i can get a few more ts, i may have my eye out for some communal ts.


Where abouts you live mate? : victory:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

toro9186 said:


> I stayed around the corner to the venue last year and found it to be quite a rough area after dark


Coseley is a right Sh*thole at night mate, i'd reccomend NO ONE walks around the area at night, if your going to pubs get a lift home/back to hotel. : victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the warning, I'll be staying in at night then. :blush:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Thanks for the warning, I'll be staying in at night then. :blush:


If you're in a decent sized group you'll be fine, but the chavs around coseley may ask for your wallet in a non polite way :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> If you're in a decent sized group you'll be fine, but the chavs around coseley may ask for your wallet in a non polite way :lol2:


It will just be me and the OH. :lol2: He's not exactly big built so I think we'll avoid dark corners. :whistling2:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Coseley is a right Sh*thole at night mate, i'd reccomend NO ONE walks around the area at night, if your going to pubs get a lift home/back to hotel. : victory:


Coseley ay rough mush, I suppose it depends who you know ay it mukka?
If ya know all the louts off the priory, and the chavi's off the site then yam all good.
Doordy chavi lad. :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:

And whats wrong with the apple tree, or the painters arms, or the white house? You can have a great pint, and a fight in there.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Coseley ay rough mush, I suppose it depends who you know ay it mukka?
> If ya know all the louts off the priory, and the chavi's off the site then yam all good.
> Doordy chavi lad. :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> And whats wrong with the apple tree, or the painters arms, or the white house? You can have a great pint, and a fight in there.


:lol2::lol2:
i'm not a lout, thanks :devil:: victory:
i used to love the apple tree till it got taken over by the chavs of coseley :devil:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> i'm not a lout, thanks :devil:: victory:
> i used to love the apple tree till it got taken over by the chavs of coseley :devil:


Eeww you're off the priory? Yuck, and you're saying coseley is bad. lol.
I havent been to coseley for ages, except for the bts, I kinda avoided it after I left school, mainly because of the chavs. Bradley is about as close to dudley as I go.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Eeww you're off the priory? Yuck, and you're saying coseley is bad. lol.
> I havent been to coseley for ages, except for the bts, I kinda avoided it after I left school, mainly because of the chavs. Bradley is about as close to dudley as I go.


haha nah the priory has improved..... :lol2: nah couldn't say that with a straight face!


----------

